# Wich one should I choose??



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Guy's!!

New to this forum and really like it, lots of good informations.
I own a 1993 honda hs624tcd and it still work like new. For a 22 years old machine I'm really impressed. 

However, we moved last year and the driveway went from a 4 car to a 12 car driveway on a corner lot, so I have a entrance on both streets and snowbanks are pretty nasty, sometimes I can't get out without removing the bank.

I want to get a bigger blower but can't decides wich one of the two...
1: 2008 hs928 tcd (track, electric chute and electric starter) 
2: 2009 hs1132 tc (track, manual chute and pull cord or plug in electric starter)
Both for the same price.

Can you guy's give me pros and cons of both

Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you physically can handle the 32 and you have the storage space for it and they are both in the same condition you will get the driveway cleared a little faster and have more power available to toss the snow further out if need be with the 32".


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello pass1, welcome to *SBF!!* how big a deal is it to have an electric chute otherwise K4aF makes good since


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Do you need the tracks? If you lot is reasonably flat, and even if it isn't, wheels would be easier to handle. Did I mention that wheels are cheaper as well?


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

I know that wheels are easier to handle but both are used machines and both are track models. My lot is pretty flat but I like the added traction of tracks wheh needed. I also climd on the deck pretty often.
I have the electric chute on my small 624 and love it, to be able to start it like a car with the turn of a key is just a bonus cause I know honda engine do start really easy even with the recoil starter. I guess it is down to handling the weight of the 928 vs 1132. I'm 5''10 230#, so I guess I can handle both machines.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the un frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Once you get use to the TCD it would be awfully hard to go to a regular version. It would have to be the 928. But I am kinda biased.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

take the 9-28. with the goodies on it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

get the 1132, no electric motor on the chute to replace


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I always go with the more power......It's up to you in the end.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

5'9", 150lbs (175cm, 68kg) here. Running hs1332tas on gravel driveway, overall 5000Sqf (over 460m2) with no complains. Actually glad I went with bigger track model.
Like Roy said, it is up to you at the end.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

You mention going up on a deck, might be harder to do safely with the bigger machine, unless of course you keep your old machine for those instances.


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

I ended up choosing the 928tcd, like someone said it would had been hard to go back to manual now that I know what is electric everything. I will see how the engine handle it in a good snow storm and I may end up making some extentions to make it wider.


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Pathfinder13 said:


> You mention going up on a deck, might be harder to do safely with the bigger machine, unless of course you keep your old machine for those instances.


 I got only 3 steps to climb so that should not be a problem.


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> get the 1132, no electric motor on the chute to replace


 Never had chute motors with my 624, but the good thing the are really easy to replace if one let go.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Congratulation! 
Post some pics when you have a chance.


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Could someone tell me how to post pictures, can't find how. Thanks.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

pass1 said:


> Could someone tell me how to post pictures, can't find how. Thanks.


 There are 2 ways to post pics,: 1- with a photobucket account you can post a link to your picture.

2- Having a pic on your computer and when you post here just go below and choose Manage attachments then browse to your pic and upload, at this point just complete your post and submit reply. Easy as that.


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Here is some pics of my old hs624tcd wich is for sale and the new beast hs928tcd.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

It's funny, I have only seen one other Honda with fenders like your 624. To bad you couldn't put them on your 928.


----------

